# I want to delete my account; Can't find info in any Accounts thread or FAQ for it



## Tinder (Jan 29, 2012)

I've also emailed accounts@furaffinity.com with no response in the last few days.  If someone is able to do this for me, please do.  Thanks!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 29, 2012)

you cant delete it or lock it :/


----------



## Summercat (Jan 29, 2012)

With the current design of FA, there is no current way to delete accounts on FA.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 30, 2012)

You can erase everything from it yourself if you wish, but you are the owner of that username unless the site is rewritten. You can lock it yourself, just don't log in that username anymore.


----------

